# Finished quarantine, now what?



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay, I have had the vet give it the all clear. So I am roaring to get my two cockatiels Leif and Pascal together... and tame Pascal while I am at it. So I finally both brought them into my room. They essentually ignored each other. Pascal was in her cage, and Leif was on my shoulder. I was trying not to stress Pascal out by taking her out of the cage (just letting them see each other through bars) when Leif, with a flutter, jumps into the cage and races towards Pascal. Pascal is taken on alarm. Leif stops just a few centimeters before her then tries to start preening her crest feathers, at least that is what I think he was doing. Pascal when to bite him but he jumped luckly out of the way (her bites hurt!). Not wanting to stress Pascal out, I left Leif in there, who still after a few attempts to preen her tail feathers, takes it into whistling to her. So finally I can defintelly say that Leif is a male. He was tooting away like it was the end of the earth. Finally Leif stopped and they both just sat there, preening themselves, when suddenly Pascal goes to say hello to Leif, Leif gets all nasty and tries to bite her! . Pascal learnt her lesson very quickly that Leif only wants attention when he asks for it . With all this hostile behaviour in less than 5 minutes I decided to take him out, even if it was stressing Pascal cause I think Leif was creating more of a stress. I dont know! So when I went to take him out he got REALLY viscous and started biting really hard. I quickly drew back with a bloody hand . So I left Leif in there, and now they are both, a couple of hours later happily getting along, and when I say that, I mean that they are both quietly sitting beside each other preening themselves. Pascal is still very grrr when it come to hands in cages or any human contact. I have been talking to her everyday for around 15mins to 1/2 hour. So what should I start to do now? She is still too scared of me to feed her as everytime I go near the cage she runs to the other end. So, Leif is fine with Pascal and vise versa. Pascal is still untame. What now? Just want to check what to do next and if I have done anything wrong.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmm, sounds like he was saying to you "No, she's mine!" when you put your hand in to take him out and he is interested in her. He could have been a little overly protective when she finally said hello, thinking she was going to bite him again! I guess you could keep doing what you're doing, and spend time with Leif, if he'll let you, with her watching you two. He might teach her that your hands aren't that scary -- but don't let her see him bite you! Naughty Leif


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Leif is still being very naughty with biting my when I put my hand in the cage still. But I think I found the reason behind it. Everytime I put my hand into my cage, Pascaul bolts up to Leif for protection and Leif sits there heroicly trying to bite me to fend off the nasty hand from the scared princess.


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Hehe, I think I now why Leif is going so bitey...eyey...if thats a word, but! I think it is that everytime I put my hand into the cage Pascal runs ups to Leif, as if "protect my, oh handsome prince from this nasty beast you call a hand" and under peer pressure he tries his best at slaying the horrid beast! Eitherway progression with Pascal is coming well. I can now hold my hand in the cage without her retreating, the other day I was able to very slowly creep up on her with my hand and able to touch her gently on the wing for a few seconds. She then what sounded like sneeze and climbed down to get come food.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keep doing what you're doing, leave your hand in her cage for 15 minutes at a time and as she gets more used to it you can move it closer to her (as long as Leif isn't biting it lol). He's going to see her as a mate and someone he has to protect so watch out for that.


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Woah, today Pascal jumped out of the cage when I opened it!  Since her wings aren't fully clipped because she is molting....or the bird guy at the store doesn't clip her wings correctly, I quickly raced to the door to close it. Luckly I got it in time and Pascal, whilst not being able to fully fly flew straight into the opposite direction of me. I then had the hard task of trying to herd her back into the cage without her biting me.... which I failed at because she bit me twice....very hard....lots of bleeding. Either way I think I will skip my training time with Pascal tonight because I think she is still in quite a fluster.

I also found it very cute today when the several times I went into my room with the cage Leif would bolt up to the end of the cage closest to me and I would take him out for a play and Pascal would shoot down the other end and sit there sulking in the corner... hope it comes to the point where they are both doing that, Pascal for the month or so I have had her is very shy, bitey and quiet. Just want to know how long it took other people to tame there parent raised cockatiels?


----------

